# Cat obsessed with water?



## Claire_85 (May 7, 2006)

Hi.
I have a cat well a kitten whos 11 month. Hes a male and is a bengal cross. 
The thing is he is obsessed with water. I dont know if this is some kinda problem or what but it is very strange for a cat.
He will sit and wait for someone to go in the bathroom to turn on the tap. If no one goes in the bathroom then he will meow constantly for ages.
He also drinks water from other places like the window when it has a bit of condensation on it. He also will drink water from someones glass. Recently he has been going in the shower when its on and the water is warm. 
I just cant understand why a cat would drink so much normally cats dont drink a lot.
Does anyone know why he likes water so much???


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Claire_85 said:


> Hi.
> I have a cat well a kitten whos 11 month. Hes a male and is a bengal cross.
> The thing is he is obsessed with water. I dont know if this is some kinda problem or what but it is very strange for a cat.
> He will sit and wait for someone to go in the bathroom to turn on the tap. If no one goes in the bathroom then he will meow constantly for ages.
> ...


Hi Claire  Actually, that isn't abnormal at all. There are posts of all sorts of cats on this forum that drink water straight from the tap. I have 2. Skimbleshanks will drink from the tap, bowls sitting in the sink, glasses that have been set aside, just where ever. I've had to start following people around picking up glasses just to keep him out of them. And Mischief will quite often get inside the shower curtain and stand on the rim of the tub, and likes to lick water off the tubs surface. Some cats just really, really like water. :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

If this sudden thirst and interest in water is new thing that has come on suddenly, a trip to the vet may be in order. A sudden increase in thirst in a symptom of diabetes. 

But, if he has always been like this, he sounds a lot like my cat!  Velvet would drink out of the sink, the shower and off my husband's legs when he got out of the shower. She would also drink out of our water glasses and drink the condensation. She would, never, however drink out of the water dish that I so faithfully cleaned and filled for her every day. 

A few years ago we purchased a pet fountain and it has been the best thing ever. She loves the running water and the fountain keeps it cold. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Lori said:


> If this sudden thirst and interest in water is new thing that has come on suddenly, a trip to the vet may be in order. A sudden increase in thirst in a symptom of diabetes.


You know....I never knew that! Something else to write down in my "points to ponder" book


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I've got more crazy water drinkers -- which is why we got a fountain for them.

Tinkerbell knows when I come home, I head to the bathroom/bedroom area to either change or pee. She'll chirp at me and make me follow her to the bathroom, and then jump in the tub and wait for me to turn on the tap a little bit so she can drink.


----------



## HELLO_KITTY (Apr 4, 2006)

If you have a Bengal cross. Bengals are known for their "water habits."
Femme drinks from the bathroom sink and when she is thirsty she will "yell" at me until I turn it on for her. Bullet will drink from the kitchen sink out of dirty dishes and glasses - even thou I leave a clean bowl of fresh water for them

Bullet likes to "watch" my boyfriend while he takes showers, I'm waiting for him to jump in one day. Both don't mind baths and play in the tub all the time and always have a paw in their water dish when they drink. Bullet consumes a lot of water. I was alarmed at first, but I guess that’s just the way he is.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Twix likes to drink out of the bathtub faucet...but since we got them a water fountain they like that instead.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Paw Prints said:


> Twix likes to drink out of the bathtub faucet...but since we got them a water fountain they like that instead.


Which water fountain do you have? My cat loves to drink out of the faucet also and my water glass. How dare I expect him to drink out of his bowl!


----------

